# I'm a terrible parent :( neutering incontinence...



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I feel like I will forever regret neutering our boy...as he has neutering incontinence. We have a follow up appt with the vet tonight to see if it is a treatable situation. I just hope it can be treated.... has anybody ever had this happen where it wasn't able to be treated? I have seen most cases are with females, not males. I know if it can't be treated my hubby will get rid of him as he already dislikes him :'( when we got him neutered they assured us that all risks were minimal and the vet has the lowest incidences in the entire state... I feel so guilty and am so upset with myself. I don't want him wearing diapers the rest of his life...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh no! Was that what the lump was from? That is a reason why I wont ever neuter a male until they are at least 12 to 14 months. Your not a bad mom you did the responsible thing for your dog. How old is he? Poor guy....I feel so bad for you and him  I also wouldn't regret neutering him....I just would have waited. I'm not spaying Bella until a year old because like you said females are more apt to suffer from it.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes that is what the lump was from  with Lily we are going to wait as long as we can. His appointment is in an hour and 45 minutes so I will keep you updated with what the doctor says. I am really praying there is medicine for him. I don't want him to suffer anymore. He has being peeing in his sleep every night.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Yes that is what the lump was from  with Lily we are going to wait as long as we can. His appointment is in an hour and 45 minutes so I will keep you updated with what the doctor says. I am really praying there is medicine for him. I don't want him to suffer anymore. He has being peeing in his sleep every night.


How old is your boy and Lily?? Yes, please keep us updated. I was thinking of you from your last post. I had a neutered male that suffered from incontinence but not until he was in the last years of his life. He was neutered at 6 or 7 months and started with incontinence at 11. He wore a belly band the last 18 months of his life. I couldn't imagine that happening to a puppy  I hope there is something that can help him. I will say a prayer for him. Stay positive :hug:


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes that is what the lump was from  with Lily we are going to wait as long as we can. His appointment is in an hour and 45 minutes so I will keep you updated with what the doctor says. I am really praying there is medicine for him. I don't want him to suffer anymore. He has being peeing in his sleep every night.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Leo is 5 months come april 7th and Lily will be 4 months. I think we will wait until 7 months with Lily just to be sure.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Leo is 5 months come april 7th and Lily will be 4 months. I think we will wait until 7 months with Lily just to be sure.


Oh boy he is young. How long ago was he fixed? Yes. I would even wait until 8 months to fix lily.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BOTH of my male pups developed a "dripping" problem later on. I wouldn't classify it as full on incontinence, and it didn't occur until years later. They were neutered by different vets and I always knew it was due to the neutering. It would come and go, and each had bouts of UTI. I got used to it and so did they, but I am very cautious about doing this ever again. I didn't have all the info/debate that exists today via internet, etc. 14 years ago. Wish I did Don't give up on your pup, he wouldn't give up on you. Your husband...well, that's your call


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

We got him 28 days worth of antibiotics and he is good to go  although he's a bit antsy after 2 hours at the vet...and then the hubs accidently shut his paw in the car door. Thankfully he can walk on it and doesn't seem like it hurt him too badly.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

We got him 28 days worth of antibiotics and he is good to go  although he's a bit antsy after 2 hours at the vet...and then the hubs accidently shut his paw in the car door. Thankfully he can walk on it and doesn't seem like it hurt him too badly.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope everything works out but this is why I cannot stress why it is so important to wait to fix dogs. It happens more than ppl want to think about.


----------

